# Vintage Pen Repair Source



## vtgaryw (Nov 20, 2017)

Wasn't sure of the best forum to post this in, but since it's fountain pen related, I thought I'd try here.

A nice older woman came by yesterday at a show I was at and said she had an old Parker Jr. fountain pen from her father that she wanted to send out for repair.  She said that places she had looked at reviews for didn't turn up anyplace she trusted.  I told her I'd ask in here and get back to her with a recommendation.

Not more that a 1/2 hour later, a gentleman came by, big into vintage pens, and said that he's used a place in NY City, something along the line of "New York Pen Repair" or something.  Unfortunately, I was so busy at the time, I didn't write it down then couldn't remember exactly what he said.

A quick Google search didn't turn up anything with that name.

Anyone know who he might have meant, or, failing that, of another trustworthy place with reasonable lead times?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Curly (Nov 20, 2017)

Try Indy-Pen-Dance. Mike and Linda Kennedy repair and restore vintage pens. They also grind nibs to suit the writer.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 20, 2017)

Try here:
https://vanness1938.com/


----------



## bmachin (Nov 20, 2017)

Also here:

https://www.fountainpenhospital.com 

and here:

Main Street Pens - Quality Pen Repair

Both well known.  Ron Zorn of Main Street has a booth and seminars at many pen shows and hands out advice at Fountain Pen Network.

Bill


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 20, 2017)

All those mentioned are reputable. There is also the Bromfield Pen Shop here in Boston, they have done work for me at a very reasonable price (plus it's really easy for me to get there ... but not to escape without opening my wallet :wink


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 20, 2017)

I understand that   gopens.com  have a good repair service.
Gordon


----------



## Texasshipagent (Feb 16, 2018)

fortunately a gentleman named Richard Binder, along with some others, has fairly well documented what is otherwise a dying skill, am coming close to 50 restorations, if it’s a lever filled pen they are fairly easy, have not attempted an aerometric yet, they are particularly challenging , have visited Fountain Pen Hospital before great shop but very expensive , I would recommend Indy Pen or Anderson Pen, anticipate if they would asses if the pen was worth being restored , some Duofold Jr s are quite valuable others not , ofcourse emotional value of her fathers pen is priceless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy92307 (Apr 28, 2018)

the fountain pen shop in Monrovia ca 626-294-9974,  this was Dalstom pen in la  founded in 1910+/-  meet this guy a a couple of pen shows very knowledgeable and nice guy


----------



## southernclay (Apr 28, 2018)

I’ve used Danny Fudge. http://thewritepen.net
Very reasonable and honest.


----------



## magpens (Apr 28, 2018)

I can recommend Linda at https://www.indy-pen-dance.com

She is a member here and her user name is IPD_Mrs but rarely, if ever, posts here any more since she changed her business interest to focus on fountain pen repair pretty much exclusively


----------

